# December Photo of the Month 2022 ***VOTE NOW***



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

It's December again, so it's time for the traditional Christmas /season's photos contest.

As said, in this month, we share Christmassy or seasonal equine photos. There aren't other regulations or guidelines for the contest in this month.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this Discussion. 

****

After December the 31st, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of December 2022. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment regarding in particular to December2022 Competition, the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @TaMMa89 in a message posted in this Discussion. All general questions related to Official Horse Forum Photography Competitions will be asked here.

Please stay tuned since some of the rules may become still more precise or change.

_*Few rules:*_
_Horses: you can participate with a photo of a horse that you own. If you participate with a photo of a horse that isn't yours, you must have the owner's permission to use a photo of their horse. Lesson horses are accepted, but it's polite to inform the stable of usage of the photo. In cases such as historical themes, in which the horse is deceased, the stable has been shut down well in the past and there's no chance to ask permission from the owner (for example because the owner has passed away), a member can use the photo of the horse, but respecting the privacy of the stable, other environment in the photo and people in that place._

_People: You must have permission from all people who are identifiable in the photo. Children under 18 years old: If you share a photo of a person who is under 18 years old and who isn't you or your child, you must have the parent's or guardian's permission to participate. The HorseForum.com Moderating Team reserves right to remove photos of underage people if them risk young members' safety or anonymity.

Editing your entry: unlike on the rest of the forum - you can edit for replacing your photo with another photo within the enrollment period. Once the poll has been set up for voting, you cannot replace your photo anymore. Photos which have been replaced within voting period will be disqualified.

Only one photo per a participant - if a participant adds more than one photo in the competition, the first one will be left for voting and others will be removed when the poll is being set up.

Please follow copyright laws of Canada while participating the competition. Photo proofs aren't allowed.

If a competition in some month has some special rules for the said month, it'll be notified within the intro of the theme.

Have fun!

Ps. Want to suggest a theme or few for the competition or have something else to suggest or say? Please check Photo of the Month competitions; feedback, suggestions etc.... thread!

All sidetrack discussion will happen here, this Discussion is reserved strictly for entries and contest.

*PS. Have you already noticed our Official **Contest prizes**?*_


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I’ve already used the only Christmas photo I have, so here’s a “winter wonderland” type photo, and believe me this does NOT happen in Central Texas much  (Disclaimer: not our current conditions )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

There’s not much in the Philippines, other than the decorations, that folks outside the tropics might call Christmassy. So here’s a shot of Skippy and me with a bunch of kids. There’s at least 2 babies in my lap here.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Rusty being Christmassy! He should have been a circus pony.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mellow looking festive at the working Eq fun day


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

I don't have any pictures of snow or Christmas stuff, but here is my seasonal equine picture.
Castillo is having such fun rolling after a dip in the pond after chasing cows for a while. He is so contented and happy!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't have anything christmassy either, but I wanted to show Sonny off!! He has just had his feet trimmed. That is the blacksmith with her baby in the background. We took turns babysitting. The last time I tried to put reindeer ears and tinsel on his head he was decidedly NOT impressed lol. I should work on that!! Photo taken 17th Dec .. nearest I can get to xmassy!!


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Had a hard time choosing between him or a donkey lol


----------



## LooneyTickAcres (Jun 23, 2015)

Here’s Gracie the Percheron and her buddy, Jack!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Enrollment period for December Photo of the Month 2022 is over. No new entries, please. The poll has been set up. Please vote! You can vote till January the 31st from now.


----------

